# 1938 Huffman LaFrance Before and After



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 16, 2013)

Posting this beauty for cyclingday (Marty) 

Incredible transformation!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2013)

That turned out absolutely gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Incredible transformation! What a beauty. Can you share what was done during the restorative work. I really love the styling of the super streamliners for '38. It's also makes a great presentation on why trying to save the original paint can reap some pretty fantastic rewards. Thanks for posting


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2013)

*Phenomenal!! Very nice!*

Phenomenal!! Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Another gem in Marty's fantastic collection. Sure looks a lot better than it did last October--now ride that puppy! V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought it looked amazing before, but now its a work of art.  By far my favorite bike of all time.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2013)

*Very Nice .... I know he has been working hard on it*

Good job Marty -- It looks great -- My favorite Huffman in the lineup -- can't wait to see it in person -- another one saved -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2013)

*I APPROVE!*  I often look at before and after pics and think "Hmm I liked it so much better before", but you did an outstanding job on this one, I'm very impressed!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2013)

WOW!  That is the BOMB!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 16, 2013)

X2
I love the patina on it!
Nice job man!

Nick.


bikewhorder said:


> *I APPROVE!*  I often look at before and after pics and think "Hmm I liked it so much better before", but you did an outstanding job on this one, I'm very impressed!


----------



## bike (Apr 16, 2013)

*The evil parters*

Put another great bike on the road!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, for all of the positive feedback guys.
I sat on this one for almost a year, just collecting parts and thinking about it.
I was really torn on what to do with it, because for now, it is the only original paint 38 Super Streamline that is known to exist. No one that I had talked to has ever seen another one.
Even though the condition was poor, that put it into a special catagory, so I really agonized about how to deal with the missing trim detail. I came to the conclusion that leaving what was original about the bike and only replacing what was missing was the best way to go.
Fortunately, all of the trim outlines were still visable, so I took the headbadge off and color matched the paint. Also fortunate, is that within our riding group, we have an excellent pin striper named Tom Clark. He matched and hand applied all of the stripes exactly as they had been done at the factory.  
I then took a rock and a block of wood and distressed the fresh paint to match the patina of the original black foundation.
It was a tough decision to make, but I felt that the trim detail was hugely important to the overall look of the bike and without it, the end results just wouldn't have been the same.
If there had been anything left of the trim at all, I wouldn't have touched the paint. Unfortunately, the only thing left of the trim was the outline where it had once been.

As for the Tornado spring saddle, that has been a bone of contension since I got the bike. It appears to be the original seat that came with the bike, but the catalog picture and spec sheet clearly calls out for the Mesinger B1. Since that catalog picture shows it with the Mesinger B1, I decided to go with it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 16, 2013)

A few cat pics compliments of Marty


----------



## slick (Apr 16, 2013)

MARTY!!!!! WOW!!! My new favorite in your lineup, amongst the other dozen or so. Great job on distressing it! That tank jusy gave me a .......Sorry. Keeping it PG rated here. Chrome looks killer on it. 

And yes i'm opening up a bit to the Huffmans. There, i said it. HAHA!! Great job buddy! 

Maybe you should ride that in July for the invasion instead of the Shelby? HA!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2013)

*Taken Yesterday*

Attention to detail is everything when trying to get a project to the next level.
I remember the murmuring when this bike sold. everyone thought the buyer was nuts for paying so much for it. but who's nuts now?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2013)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2013)

I got to drool over this beaut at the Coasters Ride yesterday. All I can say is "WOW"! Great pics Scott, but you gotta see this thing in person. Again..."WOW!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2013)

mmm hmm...
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (May 6, 2013)

Wow, you can't hurry work like that - well worth a year's wait.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (May 6, 2013)

This frame style has to be one, if not, the ultimate bikes ever built. Well done and really a work of art. Thanks for the background on technique.

Jason


----------



## Flat Tire (May 6, 2013)

Incredible!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 6, 2013)

So far this is my favorite bike of 2013, I wonder if anyone will be able to top it?


----------



## OldRider (May 6, 2013)

Nothing tops a Huffman  Great job Marty!


----------



## Iverider (May 6, 2013)

Dammit, now I actually want a pre-war ballooner!


----------



## supper15fiets (May 22, 2013)

Nice work Marty!


----------



## filmonger (May 22, 2013)

*Cool*

Faaannntaaassstttic!


----------

